

Show HN: Yo Bootstrap – Centralized list of free Bootstrap 3 templates - afaqurk
http://yobootstrap.com

======
excellentpants
Nice job! Just the other day I was surfing around trying to remember a "flat"
bootstrap fork I looked at a while back.

Thanks for taking the time to do this.

~~~
afaqurk
Thanks. Glad it helped another dev.

